# PLUMERIA-LET'S TALK, SHOW YOUR BLOOMS



## wellington (Jul 6, 2012)

N2TORTS and I have a passion for Plumeria. His, he gets to enjoy in real life. I am hoping to get a flower or two, too bloom next year on my one little starter I purchases while in Hawaii in April. So WELCOME to anyone that would like to join in on this thread and talk plumeria, show off your beautiful blooms and trees or ask questions or give advie, this is the spot, join us.

Now, I am looking to see as many pictures of plumeria as I can. I also am looking for any and all advice on keeping this starter I have alive over the cold winters of CHICAGO. I know it can't stay outside. But we don't always have a lot of winter sun. The sun I get, the plant has to sit in the window sill and it's not usually that warm as it's right against the cold glass, as the sun isn't usually that hot/warm. Just so you know my record of over wintering. I have tried, 2 tropical hibiscus, 3 Gardenia, two trees, one bush my other FAVE. , 2 lantana, tree and plant, 3 orchids. I think that's all. They are all gone/dead. All barely made it to spring, but then died. The orchids I was able to keep for several years before the got ugly, few blooms and then died. I really want this to live, I will be crushed if I it doesn't.


----------



## N2TORTS (Jul 6, 2012)

Plumeria or â€œFrangipaniâ€ â€¦ is a tropical plant native to warm tropical areas of the Pacific Islands, Caribbean, South America , Mexico, New Zealand, Central America, as far south as Brazil but have been spread throughout the world's tropicsâ€¦.Ironically NOT from Hawaii â€¦but introduced.
Plumie flowers can have a variety of fragrances of a sweet citrus smell, spicy, gardenia like smell, jasmine and other indescribable scents. Colors are mind blowing and can include whites, yellows, pinks, reds, and multiple pastels even variegated. Flowering can last up to 3 months at a time producing new blooms everyday. Once picked, a bloom can last for several days without wilting if kept in water. Most plumies go deciduous in winter time , thus losing all their leaves ,but there are some varieties such as P. pudica one of the ever blooming types with non-deciduous, evergreen leaves. There are so many variations in colors , leaf shape and growth structure, with new hybrids being created all the time. 
They are easy to clone/by cuttingsâ€¦ and rooting is not too bad. The most common mistake is keeping the new cutting too wet. Plumies are susceptible to stem rot, and it will ruin a mature plant or large cutting very quickly. Its best to use a fast draining medium such as a cactus mix , or use your own soil and add perlite. Cuttings 18-24â€ root best , and some of the more exotic color types are just extra hard to root no matter what. They will suffer in cold weather even in the 50's ... plumies do not like the cold . Alot of friends I know in the midwest or back east .. keep thiers in greenhouses during the winter time wth heaters. 
And oh man â€¦ if you like cool plumies look no furtherâ€¦.I could bore ya to death with plumie pics and blooms .....
Here is just a taste of colors .......






































JD~


----------



## wellington (Jul 6, 2012)

Honestly, you can'r bore me. They are beautiful. What are the tags for on some of them? 
So if I want to over winter in my house. Can I put it in a dark warm place and let it go as you say, deciduous in the winter or dormant? Do you know how long they actually winter for. How many months they would be able to last in the deciduous or dormant condition . Would I water them before wintering and then leave them to go dry, any advice. This one I have, right off hand I don't know where the tag for it is. But it is the simple white and yellow that are usually used in Hawaii for the leis. Oh ya, more pics please


----------



## N2TORTS (Jul 6, 2012)

The Tags are for record keeping....just like my torts , accurate records provide useful down the line. One thing with plumies and a very " scam " trick in the market of cuttings or even a mature plant .. is you honestly donâ€™t know what color it is untill it blooms, and like the tort market , the more exotic -rare ones are always more money. So alot of "scammers" will sell you a cutting or plant and tell you its this fantastic color, when your getting the common white ~n~ yellow aka " Celedine" ....a great flower no less, very fragrant but more of the " weed " of plumie keepers. 
When taking cuttings of a mother plant .. instead of naming the entire " name of the plant" each time ( I had 600 cuttings at one time with about 45 mother plants) I used a "letter system" . This assures me what type of plumie bloom that cutting will produce when mature and was kept in writing and also pics with tags on the PC. Cuttings depending on size and location taken can take anywhere from 2-5 years to flower. plumeria from seed may take 7-12 years !WOW!......to bloom .
Yes you can bring your plumie in when temps fall below 50 just stop watering it , and when spring arrives and warm up ... put outside and water once a week . Cuttings can be stored or " winterized" for some length of time as long as its a dry place. It's even best to " harden over" or wait 4-6 weeks when taking a new cutting and trying to root it ..... I warned ya ... I could yap about plumies all day! 













This is a cool rare one .. called Pink Shell' ...blooms stay in a conical shape ~





this is currently blooming for me now ... out side the torts pad ....





JD~:shy:


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 6, 2012)

Some of those just are so beautiful, they seem unreal.


----------



## wellington (Jul 6, 2012)

DITTO to Jacqui's post. Just beautiful. Very interesting read. I read every bit and not bored yet. Anything you want to write about them, I want to read. Do you sell your cuttings? I do want to buy a couple more. However, I was going to try the one I got first to see if I can keep it alive through the winter. Now, the other thing I was always tring to find to buy, was an actual small tree, already started from a cutting , but well on it's way to blooming. I have never really been able to find something like that, that was small enough to ship, but large enough to get flowers. If you have those or know any place I can order from, please let me know. I am getting tired of having to smell this plumeria spray I bought in Hawaii. It's not bad, but of course not the real thingLOL.


----------



## Momof4 (Jul 6, 2012)

Just another reason to come hang out in your yard! Thanks for the cactus soil tip.


----------



## wellington (Jul 6, 2012)

Momof4 said:


> Just another reason to come hang out in your yard! Thanks for the cactus soil tip.



DITTO, I forgot to mention that. Going out tomorrow to get some for when I transplant to the next size planter. Buy the way, I have it in a planter and not my ground. Planned on doing that forever seeing I have to always bring it in for winters. Do you thing it will still grow good never being planted in the ground?


----------



## N2TORTS (Jul 6, 2012)

Yes I used to sell a lot of them on Ebay ....cuttings of course are the easiest to ship , but a small , straight narrow rooted plant is feasible just cost a bit more to ship. Part of the "awe" and focal point of the plant is learning how to prune them to achieve a symmetrical looking plant. They make wonderful container plants , but once again I stress do not over water it , and provide a well drained soil. Also they literally can turn into trees, easily reaching 20 feetâ€¦ a magnificent site to see.















......here is a 20' monster







If you live in a frost area ... no it wont make it in the ground year round  .... but keep high hopes as they can do wonderful and reach good size in big pots. While small they can remain in smaller pot. They have a root ball system that dosnt spread much.


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 7, 2012)

You said you use to sell a lot of them on ebay, what changed?


----------



## wellington (Jul 7, 2012)

A picture of my Plumeria. Planted sometime in beginning of June. Not pretty, yet. Opinions of any kind. Do I need to do anything different? I will be getting the cactus potting soil today or tomorrow. Should I keep changing the pot size or should I just put it in a large pot now, so I don't have to keep repotting it. Also, I can't ever plant in the yard, winters. So is there a way, once it is larger, that I can trim it to keep it at a managable lift and moving in and out size? I will probably try to always have it on my porch when it can be outside. I live three floors up. the porch gets good morning sun and then about an hour of late afternoon sun. Porch has a roof. I can always move it to the yard in its pot if you think that more all day sun would be better. But I would have to repot with bug free cactus soil every fall, would that be okay for it?
Thanks for all thoughts and opinions. Also wish me luck I can make it keep growing. I will cry if it doesn't. I already lost all my other tropicals and even my zone 5 cold hardy palms trees, I planted last year, well one dead the other, not so go and we didn't even have a bad winter.
Now the Plumeria you been waiting forLOL   
sorry you have to wait for it to load.



OOPs I forgot to turn it SORRY


----------



## N2TORTS (Jul 7, 2012)

Barb, your plant looks great! â€¦What we call a â€œ tri tipâ€ â€¦exactly what I mentioned above. When mature it will be very nicely shaped. Do you know the color ( what the tag said) ? If you wish to repot now with the new cacti mix â€¦.a 5gal. container (make sure it has weep holes) will sustain a good size plant even up to 6â€™ for many years. Plumies donâ€™t mind being â€œcrampedâ€, although if conditions are primo , nothing beats planting in the ground. About 5 years ago we had a frost here tooâ€¦.Ultra rare for this area and I lost about 100 plants â€¦I was so bummed , I went and purchased a huge greenhouse and started rooting cuttings in there. Cuttings need to keep their roots warm while rooting. 
Now the reality of exotic plantsâ€¦..they cost as much or more than are beloved tortoises. Most of the colors seen above will fetch anywhere from 40 -100 bucks for an 18â€ CUTTING~ â€¦a mature rooted plant say 4â€™ tall tri tip will run ya about $275 on up!
Here in Ca there is a huge market for these plantsâ€¦â€¦its just hard to find the rare ones â€¦and when you do .. $Cha CHing$ they are not cheap!â€¦You wont find any of the colors listed above at your local Home Depot , Lowes or Andersons nursery , but from collectors or high end nurseries in a particular areaâ€¦club meets and garden shows too! I also have a passion for bamboo and a pretty neat~o collection of that as well, with all of this blending with my Tort familyâ€¦. and passion for our shelled buddies.

Oh yea ..... tired of pictures yet? ...


JD~



Jacqui said:


> You said you use to sell a lot of them on ebay, what changed?



" TIME " and not enough of it .......


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 7, 2012)

Nope, we will take more pictures if you have them.


----------



## wellington (Jul 7, 2012)

Great, thank you. I will do the last repotting in a 5 gallon. The only thing the tag says is Plumeria by Name, Plumeria (Frangipani) Hawaiian Lei, Hawaiin Grown, Extra Length. The color of the flowers are suppose to be yellow and white. The middle of the flower and about 3/4 way out the petal is yellow, with the white at the tip of the petal and wraps down around the yellow color to the edge but only takes up about a 1/4 of the petal. The white doesn't look like it goes to the base of the flower. It is not a rare one. It's the one that Hawaii sells prepackage every place. They sell this kind the most and uses it the most for leis. It is one of my faves though.
No, not sick of pictures and not sick of learning. I can't (won't) live where the tropicals flourish YET, so I get my fixes, by looking, learning, trying to grow them, and any other way until hopefully some day I will move that way. I love the area I live in. I hate the snow and I hate our trees and the boring perrenial flowers for our zone. Although, I am finding more and more that are becoming zone 5 hardy.  Except, it's not as easy to grow them here like they say , hence my not doing good and dead palm
So, unless you are tired, I am still fired up.


----------



## acrantophis (Jul 7, 2012)

Great pics! I have a 5', inca gold. Good to see tortoise people are also plant nerds like me.


----------



## wellington (Jul 7, 2012)

acrantophis said:


> Great pics! I have a 5', inca gold. Good to see tortoise people are also plant nerds like me.



It's looking like there are a lot of us that are nerds about any animal, reptile and anything else you can have as a pet. Also, the flowers, plants, weeds that not only we can enjoy, but the ones our torts can too But, what a great group of people. If only everyone else in the world knew what they were missing out on

BTW, I showed my little starter, show yours pic please.


----------



## N2TORTS (Jul 7, 2012)

Ok ..just took these 5 mins ago ...







and here is your yellow white Barb'......





jd~



acrantophis said:


> Great pics! I have a 5', inca gold. Good to see tortoise people are also plant nerds like me.



Oh yea ....buddy ... " I was born with two left green thumbs" ...

Here some other shots from this morning ....
one of my favo Bamboo's....P. Vulguris a varigated variety insane striping of different band widths of green on gold stem.







and another Neat~o one ...Not your common Taro aka' elephant ear ... this variety is Black/deep purple stalks with dark green leaf... AWESOME contrast!...






......

" LET IT GROW " ....


JD~


----------



## wellington (Jul 7, 2012)

Do you ever spend time in your house? I don't think I would. Between the flowers and the torts, who needs a house. Keep them coming. Hopefully you won't tire. You got a lifer here in enjoying every pic and every helpful, educational, even funny word. I have few passions. Dogs, (really most animals) but very knowlegable about dogs. Other passions, torts, tropical flowers, palm trees, and any sea life. Being from Michigan and now living in Chicago, you don't run across to many people, almost none that have the same passions as I do. At least I haven't found anyone. So, I am very happy to have not only found this forum to talk and Learn about tortoises, but that it also has a place for us to talk and share our other passions with members that feel the same way.


----------



## N2TORTS (Jul 7, 2012)

ha ha Barb...nope not too much time in the house ... there's always the garage! 
My other favo " man cave" .....
And of courseâ€™ PCH Hwy101 â€¦.nuttinâ€™ like a cruise â€¦â€¦..Vroooooommmmmmm~

The forum as a whole is a great place for me sharing , learning and a overall peace of mind and relaxation from my professional life. With people like yourself and the positive vibes received from others ,It can make a person feel good about themselvesâ€¦. I know first hand. I think society as a whole has lost that "friendly caring vibe" and people often forget about the beautiful things around them that nature has to offerâ€¦let alone the effort it takes to keep these around for everyone to enjoy.


















JD~


----------



## acrantophis (Jul 7, 2012)

Incredible blooms! My plumeria has a bit of frost damage in February and is just recovering. It has a few blooms pushing out now. I will post some pics when it looks nice. It's so hot and dry here I keep succulents. But I am pretty insane with
My ants as well ;-)



acrantophis said:


> Incredible blooms! My plumeria has a bit of frost damage in February and is just recovering. It has a few blooms pushing out now. I will post some pics when it looks nice. It's so hot and dry here I keep succulents. But I am pretty insane with
> My ants as well ;-)



Plants not ants! I have huge hands and I'm on an iPhone 



acrantophis said:


> Incredible blooms! My plumeria has a bit of frost damage in February and is just recovering. It has a few blooms pushing out now. I will post some pics when it looks nice. It's so hot and dry here I keep succulents. But I am pretty insane with
> My ants as well ;-)
> 
> 
> Plants not ants! I have huge hands and I'm on an iPhone


----------



## N2TORTS (Jul 7, 2012)

acrantophis said:


> Incredible blooms! My plumeria has a bit of frost damage in February and is just recovering. It has a few blooms pushing out now. I will post some pics when it looks nice. It's so hot and dry here I keep succulents. But I am pretty insane with
> My ants as well ;-)
> 
> 
> ...





SWEEETTTT! ... Nice set up!!!!>..... wondering if their ever going to make iphones like them XTRA HUGE Tv~remotes I see at the drug store...? <grin>


----------



## wellington (Jul 8, 2012)

I thought everyone stopped posting. Wasn't getting my email notification. I am not bored yet, I didn't leave, just didn't get my notification of new post. Jeff, you have a beautiful yard, actually stunning. Some day, when I retire. I would love to live someplace where I can grow plants, flowers like that in the ground, all year. I now thar highway you speak of, well some of it, anyway. My first visit to CA was last June, 2011. Love it. San Deigo. Planning on returning next. Boy, do we agree on the people situation. Won't even get into that one. I had a bad few days with dealing with some people and I don't think it's down yet. 
So about the beautiful flowers. I will be transplanting my little plumeria, tomorrow. Thank you for the pic of the yellow and white, hopefully, what mine should look like. Anyway, with the transplanting, got the cactus soil. Should I plant the stem deeper. I don't think it is even half way planted in the pic. Is there an amount in inches I should do? 
Thanks, will be checking the box again, so hopefully I won't miss the email alert again


----------



## Angi (Jul 8, 2012)

I am very happy to have found this thread. I was just given my first Plumeria and had no idea how to care for it. Thanks for the info ind pix.


----------



## wellington (Jul 8, 2012)

Angi said:


> I am very happy to have found this thread. I was just given my first Plumeria and had no idea how to care for it. Thanks for the info ind pix.



Stay with us and show us yours, please


----------



## N2TORTS (Jul 9, 2012)

HI ya Barb ....when transplanting try and save the root ball soil clump without disturbing ( you might have to cut the old plastic container.) and make soil crown "away" from stalk base. If trying to root a new cutting....plant no more than 4-6" down into your medium, you may have to stake larger cuttings untill roots start to grow to support the plant. Key * Not to over water and when rooting new cuttings , keep pots warm ...( we even use heat pads , like the under tank setups for torts) for healthy and fast rooting--- soil needs to be warm. I will try and shoot ya all some more pics after work ..... Theres more colors ....

JD~ 



Angi said:


> I am very happy to have found this thread. I was just given my first Plumeria and had no idea how to care for it. Thanks for the info ind pix.



Well alrighty ....Angi...your going to dig the blooms! Congrads on your 1st plumie ....


----------



## wellington (Jul 9, 2012)

Thank you, will do


----------



## N2TORTS (Jul 10, 2012)

Here is one AWESOME plumie â€¦.years back in 06â€™ I obtained two seedlings ( about the size of a bean sprout)from this parent plant . Lost one to frost couple of years ago .... but still have the one as I "baby the heck out of it " . She now it stands about 14â€ and thick as your thumbâ€¦â€¦will be a few years to go before she blooms â€¦.but when she does â€¦ â€˜ WATCH ~ OUTâ€ â€¦ Here is a picture of the parent plant..... The flower name.. " Princess Victoria"









JD~
"Keep it Green"


----------



## wellington (Jul 10, 2012)

I would baby that along too. It's beautiful. I can't believe all the different ones there are. 

Now I need fix it help. I was trimming the tort outside weeds, etc. with my electric hedger. Yes you probably guessed it. I accidentally cut my hibicus in half  it was just planted in June this year. Left the root end in the ground alone, and planted the top part that got cut off next to it. I also took a stem and out in a glass of water. Do you know if any of it will come back or will it just all die?. I can't believe it did that. The rooted end has no stems left on it at all. Just a little trunk sticking up. I am hoping for some good news here. But I am prepared? For the worst.
Thanks for what ever help you got. BTW, this happens yesterday.


----------



## N2TORTS (Jul 10, 2012)

wellington said:


> I would baby that along too. It's beautiful. I can't believe all the different ones there are.
> 
> Now I need fix it help. I was trimming the tort outside weeds, etc. with my electric hedger. Yes you probably guessed it. I accidentally cut my hibicus in half  it was just planted in June this year. Left the root end in the ground alone, and planted the top part that got cut off next to it. I also took a stem and out in a glass of water. Do you know if any of it will come back or will it just all die?. I can't believe it did that. The rooted end has no stems left on it at all. Just a little trunk sticking up. I am hoping for some good news here. But I am prepared? For the worst.
> Thanks for what ever help you got. BTW, this happens yesterday.



If the main stalk is still in the ground and attached to a root system ... no fear .. your hibiscus will grow back! The can be cut way down and are often done on purpose to provide a more " bushy plant" .


----------



## wellington (Jul 10, 2012)

N2TORTS said:


> wellington said:
> 
> 
> > I would baby that along too. It's beautiful. I can't believe all the different ones there are.
> ...




Oh, thank you. That makes me happy. I couldn't believe it. How about the top half and the branch I am trying to save too. Should I keep trying or are they finished? I have the top have planted and the stick in water. Any luck either will grow roots. 
I know, probably asking for a miracle, right


----------



## Momof4 (Jul 11, 2012)

I don't have blooms yet. I'm trying really hard to keep this plant alive. 





I have more new shoots. I wonder how long it will take for it to bloom?


----------



## wellington (Jul 11, 2012)

I don't know much about them, but that looks like a nice plant. How long have you had it and have you ever had flowers? I was hoping my little one I just planted this year would get flowers next year, but mine is no where near the size of yours


----------



## MikeCow1 (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## wellington (Jul 11, 2012)

Nice


----------



## Momof4 (Jul 11, 2012)

I bought it about a year ago & the frost got to it last winter & I thought it died. I have never had flowers. I don't even know what color they would be. 

Mike yours is very pretty.


----------



## MikeCow1 (Jul 11, 2012)

Thank you. I have three or four different ones. I'll have to see if I can get a picture of one of the other colors


----------



## wellington (Jul 11, 2012)

Momof4 said:


> I bought it about a year ago & the frost got to it last winter & I thought it died. I have never had flowers. I don't even know what color they would be.
> 
> Mike yours is very pretty.



It is looking like it will make it now. I hope I don't have to wait years to have flowers. I am not a patient person



MikeCow1 said:


> Thank you. I have three or four different ones. I'll have to see if I can get a picture of one of the other colors



Yes, we would love to see them.


----------



## Momof4 (Jul 13, 2012)

Ok Wellington, I don't think you have to wait years! Mine bloomed today! I got one small dark pink flower! I'm so excited but to lazy to upload a pic! If you look back on my post (#31 or so) with my pic with the buds coming out, that's the flowers and not a branch.


----------



## N2TORTS (Jul 14, 2012)

MikeCow1 said:


> Thank you. I have three or four different ones. I'll have to see if I can get a picture of one of the other colors



Mike ,,,,,great looking Plumie'..... that looks like the Aztec gold ? 
Here is this mornings blooms on of the gals~


----------



## wellington (Jul 15, 2012)

Momof4 said:


> Ok Wellington, I don't think you have to wait years! Mine bloomed today! I got one small dark pink flower! I'm so excited but to lazy to upload a pic! If you look back on my post (#31 or so) with my pic with the buds coming out, that's the flowers and not a branch.



That makes me happy too



N2TORTS said:


> MikeCow1 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you. I have three or four different ones. I'll have to see if I can get a picture of one of the other colors
> ...



What do you mean by one of the gals? There's male and female flowers?


----------



## N2TORTS (Jul 17, 2012)

They are dioecious, with male and female flowers on separate plants.
You can use any flower from any plumeria for cross-pollination. Mother and father flowers do not differ in appearance except for color, which depends on the cultivar.
Here are some new "pin~wheel " flowers that just opened ........








and the one from earlier posts going full force......






Now this is a Groovy " ORANGE" Hibiscus







JD~:shy:
 Plus I call all my plants " Gals" ....


----------



## wellington (Jul 17, 2012)

That's true, they should be gals. Guys can be pretty, like eye candy pretty, but not as pretty as us gals. 
Beautiful flowers. Hope I can keep mine going to get flowers. So far it is doing really good. BTW the hibiscus I accidentally chopped is already got some new growth on it, YA


----------



## cljohnson (Jul 18, 2012)

My first flower of the year (well almost). 
Maybe when I get home from work. 
Better yet I should stay home today to watch it bloom.


----------



## wellington (Jul 18, 2012)

Looks like you have a lot coming. I would stay home, it might need some tender loving care to open
Don't forget the pic of it opened


----------



## cljohnson (Jul 23, 2012)

It finally opened !!!!



[/IMG]
It's a monster flower over 4 inches. 



[/IMG]
I got this plant from a Plumeria show at Balboa Park about 6 years ago. I was told it's called a Valentine. 
This is the first time it's bloomed after it suffered an unfortunate accident. 
A couple years ago a tree limb fell on it during a storm. All the branches were stripped off of it. 
I wintered the branches in my garage and potted them last spring. 
Most of them are doing well. A couple of them will bloom this year. 



[/IMG]
The problem is I don't know what to do with the main plant. 
It's kind of pathetic looking now. 
All that is left is a 5 foot tall stick with one tuft on top. 
I don't know how to make it bush out again. 
I was hoping it would regrow from where it was damaged. No such luck. 
I don't know if cutting the top off and potting that would stimulate new growth from the trunk or kill it. 

Any ideas?



[/IMG]


----------



## wellington (Jul 23, 2012)

Well the flower is beautiful, but your right the plant itself is, well, a little sad. I can help you with it, but I am sure someone can. Good luck and enjoy the flower.


----------



## N2TORTS (Jul 23, 2012)

cljohnson said:


> It finally opened !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chris ...nice looking flower, very simular to the Grainy Moragne 



there are so many names and cultivators it's hard to keep up. You did great on your cuttings after the incident, as far as the mother plant ....there are a few options~ it looks to be good size 
(tall) which can be nice for planting other items below it, especially when the plumie will go deciduous and look like a bare twig. ....So you can leave be and let it start branching on its own and after a few nice limbs , then you can prune to " bush up" . The second option ...if you look at your plant in the pics .. there are two main areas where there used to be cross sections with limbs. Those sections, in time will grow new limbs from that part of the plant. So you can whack the top half off and start a new cutting from that , leave the main stalk in the ground ( a fun time to graft another color on it .... imagine a plumie tree with 2 different flowers<slygrin>) ...., and as mentioned with time your new sections will sprout , thus creating a new low compact plant profile.....
Hope this helps .,...


----------



## cljohnson (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks so much for the advise. 
The "cuttings" are doing great. The one on the left looks like it will double from the site of the bloom. The tall one is going to triple. 
As far as the mother plant it looks to at least double at the bloom site. 
My Little Valentin may not be as shapely as she was but now I have five. 
Gonna have to call this one "glass half full". 
I guess I will just enjoy my blooms this year and decide what to do with the mother plant next spring or the spring after.


----------



## Julius25 (Jul 24, 2012)

A great collection of wonderful flowers !!!
Thanks to share =)


----------



## wellington (Jul 26, 2012)

Not a Plumeria yet. But had to show my hibicus


----------



## N2TORTS (Jul 27, 2012)

MIss Well' .... very nice Hibby'....Do you know the name of the color? Couple weeks back I just couldnt pass up a super groovy orange one myself.
Home from work " yea it's Friday" .......came home to this ...:shy:








a little triva ... do you know what this is ? 





Keep on Tort~N.... all with a green thumb ~ ...

JD~


----------



## wellington (Jul 27, 2012)

I am so jealous. I would never want to leave your place. What is the last flower. It is very cool and pretty. I have never seen a flower like that. Is it a type or orchid?
Thanks again for sharing your beautiful flowers with us. Thanks to everyone for sharing.


----------



## N2TORTS (Jul 27, 2012)

wellington said:


> I am so jealous. I would never want to leave your place. What is the last flower. It is very cool and pretty. I have never seen a flower like that. Is it a type or orchid?
> Thanks again for sharing your beautiful flowers with us. Thanks to everyone for sharing.



I dont leave much ....and all this comes with alot of work, but a fun hobby indeed . The last picture is a "White Iris " ....growing next to the bamboo~ ( one of my other collections) ...
JD~


----------



## wellington (Aug 8, 2012)

Okay, I have a concern. My plumeria seems to be doing great. New leafs, and the older leafs still look great. However, my concern is the trunk is a little soft, has a give to it, not hard like a normal tree trunk, and a little squishy also not as green. Has kinda a grey or white hue to it. Is this normal or is it missing something?


----------



## MooingTricycle (Aug 8, 2012)

A Plumeria I bought for my mother about 10-11 years ago finally bloomed a couple winters ago. I dont know its type but i was SO excited when it finally bloomed!!! Its pretty tall now, Id like a cutting for myself to grow!


----------



## wellington (Aug 23, 2012)

Can anyone tell me what is happening and how to fix it.









Thanks


----------



## ChiKat (Aug 23, 2012)

I saw these on the way to the beach. So pretty!


----------



## N2TORTS (Aug 23, 2012)

wellington said:


> Can anyone tell me what is happening and how to fix it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Barb.... I dont really see anything wrong with it ....other than a nibbled leaf? the new growth looks fine as well as the older bottom leaves......remember it's not too long before they will loose all the leaf and flower .......Although ....I had plumies blooming last year at Christmas time......we have and have had exceptionally long summers here. Can stay well into the high 70's `80s at X mas!....Ho Ho HO .....
Here is one blooming out back now ......








JD~

and a few more past and present.......( they necessarily dont bloom every year)..





















JD~


----------



## wellington (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks for looking. Thanks for calming my nerves. I was thinking, I wasn't even going to get it to live part of a year LOL I don't have much a of a green thumb. Probably because i like and want to grow the tropicals. I don't like most of the ones that we are suppose to grow here Other then those few eaten? Bad? Spots, it does seem to be doing really good. 
Yours of course, well I am green with envy


----------

